# songs that remind you of your childhood?



## turbosnoop

So , as usual for a Friday night, kids are in bed now and I'm drinking beer listening to some nostalgic tunes on YouTube. 
I was born in 1983, A few of mine are

Elton john- sacrifice ,and also, can you feel the love tonight
Roxette - it must have been love
George Michael - one more try
Prince - purple rain
Crowded house - don't dream its over

I could write a massive list of these, so what songs remind you of your childhood?


----------



## Cookies

I crashed one of my cars listening to Roxette's The Look. 

What's a matter you? Hey! 
Gotta no respect? 
Whadda you think you do?
Why you looka so sad?
It's a not so bad. It's a nice-a place. 
Aah shut uppa you face...

😁
Cooks


----------



## turbosnoop

Cookies said:


> I crashed one of my cars listening to Roxette's The Look.
> 
> What's a matter you? Hey!
> Gotta no respect?
> Whadda you think you do?
> Why you looka so sad?
> It's a not so bad. It's a nice-a place.
> Aah shut uppa you face...
> 
> Cooks


I can't read those lyrics without singing it in my head :lol:
Never under estimate roxette :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Born in 1960, grown up with Motown and soul, Three Degrees, Detroit Spinner, The Commodores, KC and the Sunshineband, Cat Stevens.
Enough for hours YouTube


----------



## vek

i was born/brought up in the 60s,parents were massive pop (especially the beatles) fans,i still love 60s music & the glam rock era of the 70s.ive def turned into my dad


----------



## Emancipator

Axel F - Crazy Frog
I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Alex_225

Any track off the Seventh 'Son of a Seventh Son' album by Iron Maiden. First album I ever went out and bought off my own back, I was about 9 or 10. I was on holiday in Devon and it was a bout 1991.


----------



## Demetrios72

Any songs from Boney M


----------



## RandomlySet

Karel Fialka - Hey Matthew
(for obvious reasons)






I've not clicked play on that link, but if I was to click it now, I can guarantee I'd still know all the words. I was 3 when that came out, and I still remember listening to it and even thinking it was about me. In fact, I thought my dad sang as as he was in a band at the time (maybe he did once for a laugh)


----------



## muzzer

I'm not saying....


----------



## nbray67

Any Ska, 2 Tone, Punk or New Wave takes me back.

By far, and I'll fight ya for it if you don't agree, the 80's were the best decade EVER for music genre's.

Specials - Too much too young.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Any Ska, 2 Tone, Punk or New Wave takes me back.
> 
> By far, and I'll fight ya for it if you don't agree, the 80's were the best decade EVER for music genre's.
> 
> Specials - Too much too young.


Dementia has clearly set in. :lol:

The 90s ruled.


----------



## Derek Mc

Supertramp, Meat Loaf, the Archies,,,,


----------



## Walesy.

1985..Live Aid. Pretty much Dire Straits, Status Quo and Queen. 

I was 5, I remember the buzz about it and my Dad taping it on multiple VHS tapes.

I still watch Queens performance to this day!


----------



## P2K

Born in '78 so my earliest memories are from the 80's.

Toto - Rosanna and anything from Queen always reminds me of my old man.

Whitney Houston pre The Bodyguard, remembering my mother singing whilst cooking for us kids, complete with the hairdo :lol:


----------



## Cookies

My Dad was hugely into country music, and it was usually always playing in either the car, or our home. Christmas Carols and songs featured very heavily in our home too, my Dad used to start playing Christmas music from around the start of November. Loved it.

Songs that remind me of my childhood are:-
Colorado Kool-aid - Johnny Paycheck
The Year that Clayton Delayney Died - Tom T Hall
Phone Call from Allyson - Ronnie Prophet. 
When a child is born - Johnny Mathis. 
The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole

Oh,

The Cannonball Run theme tune
Annnnnnnnddddd
East Bound and Down - Jerry Reed.

Actually, come to think of it, all these songs remind me of my Dad. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Any early maiden. Telegraph Road, the cars, Michael Jackson, Whitney Houston, zeppelin. Too many to list really. For me, telegraph Road is one of the greatest songs ever. I thank Dad for that one. Didn't get into properly heavy stuff until senior school. Still have a penchant for some Cannibal corpse on occasion. I would be so lost without music, especially Devin townsend.


----------



## MrPassat

Heart of glass by Blondie, I was too young when it came out to appreciate the lyrics but they became very relevant as I grew older. I've only just truly settled down and started a family at the tender age of.....58


----------



## neil b

The chicken song enough said 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TonyHill

^^^ no.1 when I left school....classic!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

When the going gets tough by Billy Ocean - taken straight back to scout disco having split a bottle of merrydown gold with about 8 people, singing along - "when the go and get stuffed" which makes no sense at all but hilarious AF at the time.


----------



## Derek Mc

Sweet, Blockbuster
Mike Batt Summertime city
Beach Boys Good vibrations


----------



## Sicskate

Heaven is a halfpipe 

It reminds me of doing a paper round on my BMX 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

Born in ‘47, first music memories are of my older sister’s Tommy Steele EP.

And persuading my parents to stay up late one Sunday evening to hear the top twenty at 11pm on Radio Luxembourg, and record on their tape recorder Elvis Presley’s Jailhouse Rick, as I hadn’t yet heard it.

I was in a band (they were called ‘groups’ in those days) by the age of 14, so music of the 60s, although not providing my earliest memories, is my era.


----------



## Gas head

slade merry christmas
the sweet
queen bohemian rhapsody
abba any thought the blond was hot
and before i went to play school or around the same time
jackson 5 any
osmonds any thought marie was pretty
sandie shaw any
beetles not the early stuff but around 68 on
cat stevens


----------



## SteveW

Anything by Madness
Adam & The Ants - I had been given albums as presents prior to this, but Apollo 9 was the first single I ever bought with my own money :lol:
Duran Duran were my kind of guilty pleasure when I was younger, my younger sister loved them. Not my kind of music at all usually but I still know pretty much all of the words to most of their songs to this day!
My dad was a massive Hollies fan, so I listened to much more of them than the Beatles when I was really young.
The Jam

Once I hit my teens I found Pink Floyd and never looked back.
Also discovered Iron Maiden then too, and both have been in my list of favourite bands ever since.
Misplaced Childhood by Marillion has probably been listened to by me most months since it came out in 1985 right up to this day.

Ernie the fastest Milkman by Benny Hill was number one when I was born (December 26th 1971) :lol:


----------



## RS3

Captain Sensible - Happy Talk. I made my Mum buy the record for me when I was 9 or 10 years old.




She was horrifed to find the B Side had an uncut version with the expletive C**t in it which I seem to remember was a real ear opener for me. Never forget the look on her face when I played it.:lol:


----------

